

The Nexus 7 2 and the Android tablet-usage gap - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2013/07/25/nexus-72

======
fpgeek
Sigh. Not that the factors he mentions don't contribute, but this still
illustrates the bubble many of the Apple-focused bloggers live in (and,
arguably, a bubble that Apple itself lives in to some degree, but that's a
separate subject).

Most of the tablet usage surveys I've there focus on the US. Android tablets
are most popular (by far I believe) in Asia. Here's a personal anecdote: When
I went to Hong Kong Disneyland last fall I saw as many (maybe even more)
people taking pictures with Samsung tablets as I did with iPads. That's just
not the sort of tablet usage you'll see in the US. There's a big world out
there and many people focused on the US have no idea how well Android
(including Android tablets) is doing in the rest of it.

~~~
kyriakos
I totally agree. Android is generally gaining popularity in Europe. Even
chinese tablets get European-friendly rebrands by local retailers who flood
the market with low prices.

The problem with iOS vs Android is about availability. Apple products are
available immediately but a year after I still haven't seen a Nexus 10 being
sold in my country.

~~~
LaSombra
I think the problem with the Nexus line is the distribution channel. If they
released them on retailers I think we would be seeing more of them in Europe.

~~~
fpgeek
They do release them to retailers (in some countries), but they often cost
more...

